

Do startup weekend events help creating startups? - MartinV
http://sten.tamkivi.com/2011/03/do-startup-weekends-help-create-startups/
Skype Estonia GM Sten raises questions and shares his own opinion. What do you think about this?
======
swampplanet
Going to Portland Startup Weekend Apr 1-3:

<http://portland.startupweekend.org/>

Well document how it goes. Probably in video :>

------
alanpca
As somebody who participated in a Startup Weekend, I would say that these
events definitely help to create startups. Launchrock, for example, came out
of a Startup Weekend. It is hard to gauge the intensity level you will get out
of your members after the weekend is completed.

Overall, I do think that Startup Weekends are great events, and I highly
recommend that you attend them if you have a chance.

The project we worked on during our Startup Weekend (Detroit) was
<http://www.bitetomeet.com/>

Edit: s/don't/do/

------
MartinV
Still, whats the probability of random people meeting each other and creating
ad-hoc teams. How realistic it sounds that this whole group (not a team yet)
will form a real startup company and build a product for the next 2-5 years?

~~~
seikatsu
Without knowing this probability in absolute terms, I think it is safe to say
it's higher than all of this happening _without_ these random people meeting.
:)

------
viggity
I participated in the startup weekend in Des Moines two weekends ago. It was a
great experience, sure most of the groups won't be going anywhere but it is a
phenomenal networking opportunity and its a great way of learning more about
skills that you may not have (in my case, I learned a lot about marketing).

